# Fridge freezer problems...



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Just returned from a 6 week trip to France....

On our 650 mile 2 day return trip, we lost all the food in the fridge/freezer...

The unit is a dometic fridge, with a separate freezer above...

So since returning, I've done a few checks to see if I can find out what's going on....

I've left a thermometer in both compartments, and 2 days later both compartments, were at exactly 17c
So I put the unit to DC, ran the engine for 1 hour....... No difference at all...
Then I switched to gas....and again 1 hour later I still have 17c in both compartments...

I've now just switched to AC, and plugged my hook up cable in, and will check again shortly....

In the meantime I've checked the following...
Leisure batteries are charging
Yes I have a full bottle of gas
No trips have tripped
All fuses have been checked and are ok...

So assuming that the unit is working on hook up..... What would stop it from working on gas and 12v??....

Any ideas on what I need to check next will be very welcome...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it lighting up on gas? is there any heat coming out of the exhaust vent?

Unlikely that everything has failed at once.

Peter


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes Peter. It seems to light on gas.... I press the igniter, it clicks away and the light goes out indicating that the gas is running.....

I've just been back out, and temp is coming down on AC hookup....

So it seems my issue is DC 12v and gas....

The thing is, that in the past, the fridge has remained a bit to cold when travelling on 12v.... To the point it's frozen my milk, and I've had to knock it off.....


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have any other electrical "gremlins" ? 
Might indicate a bad earth connection.
When on gas are you getting warm air from vent ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like the heat exchanger has had it, maybe leaked out the 
refridgerant. I think you need expert help.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had a problem with my fridge and found that I had two switches turned to the "ON" position. 
The Dometic instructions tell you that the fridge will not work properly if you have two switches in the on position


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Enock said:


> Yes Peter. It seems to light on gas.... I press the igniter, it clicks away and the light goes out indicating that the gas is running.....
> 
> I've just been back out, and temp is coming down on AC hookup....
> 
> ...


Our Electrolux RM2267 freezes the contents on 240V, even more so on gas.

There are two elements and a burner, if it works on any one system then the refrigeration side is OK.

12V and 230V elents are separate and renewable, gas burner may need a flue clean, but that's about it.

Peter


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure about heat from the back of the fridge on gas..... I just left it for an hour, and expected to see a drop in temp.... But non forthcoming..

I know that if the gas doesn't ignite, I get a warning indicator on the panel... And I haven't got one, so assumed the burner had ignited...

No other electrical issues at the moment, apart from the waste water tank sensor saying the tank is full... When I know its empty....

I'm thinking I'll have to take it to someone.....


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good advice from Listerdiesel.

Verify defacto that the gas is lit. Witness this by removing the lower vent cover on the outside of the fridge. Once you can see the (blue) flames from the burner put water in some ice cube trays & leave in the freezer compartment for 4 to 6 hours. This will determine if the absorption unit is functioning or not.

Is the van level ?

Once you know if the fridge is cooling on gas it will narrow the fault finding process further.

D.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok I'll try the gas again tomorrow...... Before settling down to the Moto GP from Assen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Leaving it an hour on 12v or gas isn't really long enough for the process to get started, the best guide is to feel the output from the exhaust vent, if it's getting hot there, then at least whatever it's switched to is operating correctly.

However, as the chimney is heavily insulated it can take a good hour or more to cool down from each attempt, so you can't assume that it working on all 3 just by switching and checking the heat output.

I did a pre fitting check on mine a couple of weeks ago and it really did take a long time for it to cool down between the tests.

Another check is to remove the top vent and feel the pipe work, it should get hot too as this is how it works, but the exhaust flue is the main thing to check.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to bottom this thread out....

A mate came around today, and between us we identified the 12v supply connectors relays etc etc....

End result being duff relay identified.... Swapped for a known good one, and we had 12volts at the fridge again.... 8)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Result!

Nice when a bit of 'home diagnostics works 

Peter


----------

